# 1955 Corvette Survivor..........complete!



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2016)

I picked up this Opal Green 1955 girls Corvette today simply because it's in excellent condition, 99% original and 100% complete. The only thing that was not a factory issue on this is the front tire, and locks. I had to loosen the axle nut to get the full serial number and I noticed that the rear wheel has *never* been removed. A one Owner and it was sold by the Grandson when his Mother said to get it out of her garage.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing pics of this beautiful bicycle. Please take care of it .


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 12, 2016)

lucky dog.they don't get much nicer than that.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2016)

Here's a side shot of the 1955 only Mayweg with the long tongs/fingers or whatever you call em.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 12, 2016)

SUPER * NICE *score! Kudos!


----------



## mruiz (Aug 13, 2016)

That is the correct seat, mine has the same seat.
 Very nice survivor.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 13, 2016)

That is about as nice as it gets.  Could not have resisted either.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm going to use this thread for a little documenting since this Corvette is literally untouched. The 55  reflector is somewhat different than the ones I have on the later 50's models. I hope this helps everyone that is searching for the correct piece.

Dimensions: 1 3/4" in diameter. Total thickness is a mere 1/4".
Rear top is marked:  Charles Gulotta Co. Glendale NY.
Rear bottom is marked:  LONG RANGE   NO 375
Lens top: Stimsonite  with AGA centered just underneath
Lens bottom: NO.10


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 13, 2016)

Gary...you old son-of-a-gun. This is no BS. You scooped me on this bike by minutes...see attached text message. I was on the 101 headed there. The hilarious part is this is the girl bike that I was gonna give you!!! I'm still bringing the real gold on Sunday buddy. You rock G-man!!! Stunning old girl.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh my Andrew. That's a different story from the seller if we're talking about the same bike. After days of calling I finally reached David Friday morning. Asked if he still had the bike and he did. He said if I was interested I should come take a look since there was another buyer from Anthem heading over to get it. He said that buyer low balled him so I made an offer and he accepted, but I had to get there pronto.  He was only 5 miles away! And I did not pay the asking price. It is one sweet piece and it hasn't aged a bit. Gave it a sponge bath, I decided not to tear it down when I saw that the rear wheel has never been off of it.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow! That is one beautiful bike!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 15, 2016)

I think the guy was jerking me around...and I did low ball him...lol..though his asking price was more than fair. Great snag!!! I was thrilled you got this!!! Love it!!!


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 15, 2016)

Love it. perfect as is


----------



## Stickley (Aug 16, 2016)

I would call that a "Benchmark " bike ! very cool to see , thanks for sharing.


----------



## tickandtin (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow what a beauty! You should sent her to her brother


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice! The green is unusual on a girl's especially. Haven't seen that light bracket yet, it's super long! Those early years 55-58 sure used a lot of different styles of lights and brackets- I'm not sure any of mine have the same one! Weird.

Darcie


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 22, 2016)

Glad you are saving these bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Very nice! The green is unusual on a girl's especially.* Haven't seen that light bracket yet, it's super long!* Those early years 55-58 sure used a lot of different styles of lights and brackets- I'm not any of mine have the same one! Weird.
> 
> Darcie




That's one of the things I noticed also. I started looking around trying to find another 55 with the light to see what bracket it might have had. No luck and in the catalog pictures and comic book ads they all had a cinch bolt bracket. Then I found a picture with the long bracket! It was the 1954 intro picture.


----------



## Intense One (Aug 22, 2016)

I love our Corvettes!  Nice find, buddy!


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is one of those bikes you wish had a speedometer installed from day one. I'd bet the odometer would have a VERY low reading.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 23, 2016)

Brings back some memories....
Back in the early 1980's I completely got out of the bike hobby, sold everthing I had
to Kenny Blackburn for a song.
I dove into mid-century moderne furn, vintage clothing, kitch etc....

One time combing the giant St Vincent De Paul Thrift store east of Down Town LA
A ladies Corvette in the same color and in Mint shape was in the row of used bikes...I think it was 
65.00, couldn't resist.  But promptly flipped it at one of my 50's garage sales for about double.
ahhhh the good ol' daze!
Your score brought back that one classic 'thrift shoppin' memory!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 23, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'm going to use this thread for a little documenting since this Corvette is literally untouched...




Good plan. Here is a 1957 that was ridden for only one month in '57, then put away, it's never been apart either, good for documentation of the early Vettes as well.

Same reflector.
Completely different light "Delta"- first time seeing that light. Small light bracket, smaller than most.
Weimann little tags hung by thread on the caliper cables. These are fragile and no wonder they're always gone.
Seat- I have seen at least 3 or 4 different styles of these seats on 56-57's, most have the sewn middle color break, others are dyed one piece. Some have rivets, some don't.
Guard, this one does have the 3 speed cable bracket, have seen 3 speeds w/o this, also single speeds with it, including boys.

Let me know if you wanted to keep this '55 only, and I'll remove. 

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2016)

Beautiful Corvette Darcie! You've been keeping that a secret from us? That light looks identical to the one on mine with the exception of the additional generator stud.

Thanks for the additional info on these early models.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 24, 2016)

Very nice score


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2019)

Started playing with the Delta ball light a bit last night and tonight. The on/off switch was a little scratchy but WD40 fixed that. I didn't see any marks on the battery contacts so this light may have never been turned on till now.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 8, 2019)

Killer bike, sweet light!  Congrats!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 9, 2019)

I concur, beautiful machine!


----------



## sue12 (Nov 9, 2019)

Now that got me scratching my head reading this. Beautiful bike but what seat is correct on a 55 vette. I have a red 3 spd that can with the brown saddle like yours gt and I put a red n white S one on. If the brown is correct I will put it back! 


















Also on pedals is it the pedals in the next pic that were on it or the non reflector bows I put on??


----------



## sue12 (Nov 9, 2019)

sue12 said:


> Now that got me scratching my head reading this. Beautiful bike but what seat is correct on a 55 vette. I have a red 3 spd that can with the brown saddle like yours gt and I put a red n white S one on. If the brown is correct I will put it back! View attachment 1093036
> View attachment 1093036
> 
> View attachment 1093037
> ...



N yes that is a roaster n a king in the background I had too move things around too get my jack out today


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2019)

@sue12  the brown seat would be correct if it's not a real early issue with a mid 54 serial. The correct pedals are the bow style with the screws attaching the blocks. The seat that's on your Corvette now would be correct for a 1962 model.


----------



## sue12 (Nov 9, 2019)

O


GTs58 said:


> @sue12  the brown seat would be correct if it's not a real early issue with a mid 54 serial. The correct pedals are the bow style with the screws attaching the blocks. The seat that's on your Corvette now would be correct for a 1962 model.View attachment 1093048



okay copy and thanks


----------

